# what code do i use for sacroplasty



## amaston@ortho (Jul 5, 2012)

i have an orthopedic physician that likes to use 27280 for sacroplasty. we are getting denials for this. the only code i found was 0200T, but this is a Category III and medicare will not pay. so he wants a code that will. can anyone help me with this? could i use 22899 with reference to code 22521?


----------



## jmcpolin (Jul 5, 2012)

The code for sacroplasty is 0200T unfortunately.  Hopefully if this gets billed enough they will make a permanent code.


----------



## maryc@trgltd.com (Jul 19, 2012)

*....careful!*

Hello!

I agree with Jenifer's guidance.  The cat III code 0200T is the appropriate way to report sacroplasty.  Clearly, if you're concerned with payment, you may want to contact NASS for a position statement on Sacroplasty.  If favorable, any payor (including Medicare) would be hard pressed to maintain a denial.

As an FYI, CPT 27280 is getting a lot of attention in recent months as several new procedures are laying claim to it.

Good luck,

Mary Corkins
www.trgltd.com
maryc@trgltd.com


----------

